# Osmocote Alternative?



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Whenever you have a question about a chemical product, do a search on the product name and MSDS. Material Safety Data Sheet. Manufactures are required to make them available and unless trade secrets are involved, most are on line. 

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/37/37ccabea-0cb5-498f-96d7-cf4635b20b1b.pdf 

is one for Shake-n-Feed for Tomatos, Vegetables, and Fruit. 

The Urea content is what you probably don't want in your tank. 

There are currently several people on this forum selling Osmocote and Osmocote Plus in gelatin capsules.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I use multicote. The membrane is very thick, so it takes longer to diffuse, which is good or bad I suppose, depending on your goals. It has all the same micro and macro nutrients as Osmocote plus, albeit at slightly different levels.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Whenever you have a question about a chemical product, do a search on the product name and MSDS. Material Safety Data Sheet. Manufactures are required to make them available and unless trade secrets are involved, most are on line.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/37/37ccabea-0cb5-498f-96d7-cf4635b20b1b.pdf
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how this continues to perpetuate, but urea, in itself is not a problem. I've not take the time to examine the urea content of this product, so I won't specifics... but...

Ammonium Nitrate, the ingredient in Osmocote PLUS, is little different than Urea. I get the whole "ammonium, ammnoia" science. I do. 

But users of RootMedic LIquid, Pfertz, ADA, and Tropica products have been putting Urea in their tanks for years with no problems. Ammonia is used very quickly by plants, and as long as you are responsible in the usage of it, it will not be harmful OR promote algae. 

I put about 3x more urea in some of my tanks than I'd ever recommend to people and still have no problems. 

I'm not endorsing this product, as I know little about it, but urea alone is not enough to disqualify a product.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

OverStocked is one of a small handful of people whose comments about fertilizers I respect unequivocally. 
I stand (seated currently actually) corrected on the Urea question. 

Ok, so a 50# bag of Urea and an 80# bag of concrete are under $20.00. If I mix them together with just enough water to set up, and fill up a huge lot of ice cube trays... 
Will I get slow release fertilizer cubes? 
Or... will the exothermic reaction burn the table top?


----------



## Pooch (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, so a 50# bag of Urea and an 80# bag of concrete are under $20.00. If I mix them together with just enough water to set up, and fill up a huge lot of ice cube trays...
> Will I get slow release fertilizer cubes?
> Or... will the exothermic reaction burn the table top?


What the devil are you getting at man?


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

I mentioned in another post that I just picked some of the Miracle-Gro Shake n Feed for Tomatoes and Vegetables and I am going to give it a shot. I plan on starting out with a small bit under my swords and move on from there. Worst case scenario I will just use it for my tomatoes :icon_wink


----------

